# Too Much Manure In Garden?



## BSCOTTM (Jan 3, 2008)

Is It Possible To Have Put Too Much Manure In A Garden?because My Plants Are Kinda Stuck , They Are Not Growing Like They Should.i Am Located In Va , If Anyone Could Help I Would Be Greatful.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, it is possible. When there is an inbalance in soil chemisty, it will cause lots of problems. The main problem with too much manure is if it isn't composted well enough and it will 'burn' the plants up. Did you do a top dressing or did you mix it into the soil? How much did you add, to what area? QB


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm just learning about such things

but I think too much 'fresh manure', that is not thoroughly composted (broken down by bacterial action, you might say rotted), is certainly a possibility and would markedly inhibit plant growth.


----------



## BSCOTTM (Jan 3, 2008)

I Put A Pick Up Truck Load On A 20 X 40ft Garden.and Yes I Tilled It Into The Dirt Real Good.i Got It From A Dairy Farm , It Was Aged Mixed With Saw Dust From The Calf Pen.it Was Not Green.is There Anything I Can Do To Neutralize It?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I dont think "too much manure" is the problem.
Too much often makes plants grow faster, but only produce leaves instead of fruit/vegetables. Or it kills them outright.
The amount you put is not a lot when spread over an area that size. Im guessing you need MORE fertilizer, or you need lime so the plants can USE what is already there.

A soil test is the only way to be positive of what is really needed


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

:soapo a soil test. Thats the only way to know if you have a problem. You should be able to get it tested through your local extension service. Pay special attention to the pH results of the test.


----------



## piccololily (Mar 3, 2003)

I just read in a couple gardening books that you should not add lime and manure at the same time in the season, because the lime binds up nutrients. Wish I could give you better details and sources, but they were library books and I don't have them any more. I just wanted to warn you to maybe check that out first.


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeah, I'd say the manure isn't the problem. The first year I had chickens I think I overdid it a little, and the results were huge, leafy plants that were too happy to make fruit, ha ha. 

What's your weather been like? Here in WI we've had cool, rainy weather and my early crops just seemed to sit there for a few weeks before they started to take off. Could just be they're putting down roots and slow to get started.


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

One other possibility, depending on the amount of sawdust compared to the amount of manure, is that short term you may have reduced the nitrogen in your soil. Once the sawdust rots the nitrogen will rebound, but it will take a while. If this was mostly manure, with a small amount of sawdust, then just ignore my further ramblings.

My manure has a lot of bedding in it, because that is how DW keeps her stalls. I prefer to use it as mulch, rather than till it in at the beginning of the season. I see a lot of advantages in using bedding as mulch. For one, I NEVER water my garden, and the soil is cool and moist all summer long. Weeds are supressed, until the bedding rots, and even then the weeds are easier to pull from the mulch.

What you did is not wrong, and the amount applied sounds fine, I just believe that it is worth more as mulch, than as fertilizer.


----------

